# I want to Complain



## JJay

This is just so rubbish :(


I'm sat here with morning sickness and a baby bump and I just want it to be over with. They won't d&c until next week after a rescan on Monday (like I want to see it all again) so there is nothing I can do but wait with my pregnant body and no baby.


They said it may start naturally in the meantime in which case I should be prepared for a lot of blood and a lot of pain. Great.


I am dreading someone asking me if I'm pregnant (I look it).


And it's also rubbish having to put the heating on in June. 


Complain over.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I understand that pain my dear :( We recently suffered a MMC (Missed Miscarriage) but they will not preform a D&C on me as it has "began" already with some spotting. The only way they will preform one is if I develop a fever, my levels don't drop correctly or I begin to hemorrhage blood. They told me to be prepared for it to last up to 8 weeks, even though the average is about 2.


----------



## JJay

Sorry Navyladybug that's awful, I hope it passes quickly for you. I have felt crampy all day and a bit like I do the day before AF starts so I wonder if something is starting to happen. From what you've said that's not a good thing as if I start to bleed they might not let me go for a d&c anymore :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm in the US, you're in the UK so that may not be the case for you. And really, thats not even always the case here in the US. My husband is Military and so I have to see a Military Dr and they are notoriously stubborn (in my experience) for doing as little as possible when its not an emergency.


----------



## JJay

How are you doing? Has the bleeding got heavier?

I am still feeling crampy and have bad backache. 9+3 today and baby stopped developing at 6+2 but no spotting at all yet. I can't decide if I want things to start or hope that they don't so I can just have the d&c next week. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm doing ok as I can. I would be 8+5 today but my baby only developed to 5+4. Since it was so early, its mainly bleeding much like a heavy period but with lots of large clots (some roughly the size of my fist) but my cramping is minimum. Everyone is different :/


----------



## mummy3ds

Sending you big hugs, I have had 3 mmc, 2 d&c and 1 natural in the week between scan and rescan, this one I hemorrhaged with and almost died......please please please if you bleed heavily go to a&e I was extremely peed off with the system the 2nd time as I just wanted it to be over but protocol says you have to be rescaned to check for growth even though I knew my dates were spot on and that there was no hope, due to my hemorrhage I felt I had been given no "Choice" something they bang on about the whole time you are pregnant, I was told that it was because I was basically asking a surgeon to preform an operation when the baby could be ok,I argued that I could have gone to the dc and asked for a termination up to 22 weeks on a healthy baby yet I couldnt choose to do this. the long and the short is I wrote to the health minister and got a reply which basically just spouted the protocol which I already knew!!! 
I urge you to also write just so at some point this stupid protocol can be changed xxxx


----------



## JJay

Thanks mummy3ds and sorry for your losses. I am scared about it starting naturally so will def head to hospital if it is bad. This waiting bit is horrible, I did exactly the same as you and argued with them but all they agreed to do was reduce the time between scans to 1 week - they had originally wanted to wait two. I also looked into abortion but it seems it costs around £800 to do it privately and takes around a week to arrange or free but around 2 weeks on the nhs so there is no point. 

I am 100% sure on my dates. I last bd in 3rd May and bfp on 15th may so it is impossible for me to be 6+2 which is what they measured at scan (I should have been 9+2). Why they can't give us something to sign to take responsibility I don't know!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all, 

I'm so sorry you're going through this - this is my fear next week.

Well, I WAS in this boat this past Monday and went in for the D&C yesterday but they called and said they couldn't perform it b/c what they found on Monday was a live embryo - measuring 6+2 and I was 7+4, very low heart rate (58 bpm) and an enlarged yolk sac (6, not 5). So all signs point to a non-viable pregnancy and they jumped on setting up the appt. 
Got there, in my johnny, took the day off, waiting to go in and got a call from my RE saying they couldn't do it if there was still a heartbeat b/c that's an abortion. So they scanned me again, heart was still beating, and released me. FUN TIMES.
They did say in RARE cases, this could turn out fine but to not really expect it. I have another scan next Monday to see what happens. Til then, I'm eating exceptionally well, starting to exercise again, and having positive hopes while assuming we won't be that rare case.

Good luck to you all - I hope this ends one way or the other as quickly as possible. Enough waiting!!


----------



## JJay

So sorry Wish2bmom - the waiting is cruel! It sounds like you have a chance though - I believe dates can be out by a weekish depending on exact ovulation and implantation. The midwife I spoke to on Monday said she had a case where the lady was insistent on her dates - she was supposed to be around 11 weeks but measured 6 and a bit. When she came back a week later she was 7+ and a heartbeat and baby went on to be fine. 

I know this isn't the case for me as there is no way it can be 3 weeks out - I haven't continued to be healthy and have drowned myself in wine, smelly cheese etc for the past couple of days. 

I will have everything crossed for you on Monday xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I had a bottle of wine waiting for me after yesterday's procedure, I feel ya. I hate how they are making you wait - did they say why?? is there something that's going to spring up between now and your next u/s? So unfair. Yours is taking too long, apparently mine was too quick on the trigger.

Unfortunately (or fortunately) I know exactly when everything happened b/c we did IVF. First try and I had a sneaking suspicion it would take more than one try, so we'll see. I have things to look forward to daily between now and Monday, so hopefully I can trick things into seeming they are going quicker.

enjoy your wine, smelly cheese, ice cream - whatever makes you feel slightly better. You totally deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## JJay

Thank you, we both need to be kind to ourselves this week. I am talking to DH about booking a couple of nice meals out and a night away in a month or so time so I have nice things to look forward to. 

So sorry you've got the sucky wait too - especially after IVF.do you know how long before you can go another cycle? X


----------



## Wish2BMom

that sounds like a great plan(s) to have! good for you!

yes - so after the D&C, I have to wait one cycle and then we can try again. So maybe August if my body cooperates and gets back on track quickly enough. We have one frozen embie that we can transfer, so I don't have to go through the whole stimming again.


----------



## JJay

I am hoping to be straight back to ttc too. Fingers crossed this is over for us both soon and we can go on to have healthy pregnancies next time around. 

I know the next week is going to drag though xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

wish2bmom fxd for you that you are that little glimmer of hope xx
JJ I hope your feeling as well as you can do. DH & I were booked to go away the weekend after my d&c we still went we stayed in a fabulous hotel in stratford upon avon, went out for a delicous meal drank lots of wine and cried lots of tears for our babies and because we have decided not to try again so we are trying to get used to our little family. 
I totally recommend dating your DHs both of u, it is important to pull together at times like these, we find when one of us is strong the other is needing the extra support xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, mummy xx

JJ - I send you strength instead of dust this time around JJ. You'll do great - this whole process can completely rot at times, but we are strong women to deal with what it sends us.


----------



## JJay

Thanks Guys. DH is being very supportive and although I don't feel like going out this weekend in case anything starts we're making some plans for the coming weeks when I will hopefully feel better. Had a few stronger cramps today, not that painful but the feeling of something starting and I've lost all my pg symptoms now. Still no bleeding or spotting yet though x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

At my 8w3d u/s baby was only measuring 6w3d with no heartbeat so I kind of knew right then and there that something was wrong. This was last Wednesday. Emotionally I was in denial and couldn't grasp it but I must have subconsciously known because I walked a couple miles on Saturday to get things started to avoid having another D&C (I have already had 2 within this past year). 

It worked because by Sunday night I was starting to have strong menstrual cramps. I was mildly cramping all day then about 11 PM they could be timed, like contractions. About 1 AM I began to feel very sick to my stomach. The cramping started to wrap around my mid-section, about in level with my belly button and I felt the sudden urge to poo so I went to the toilet. Instead of what I was expecting to come out, I felt a gush and looked in the toilet, seeing nothing but red blood and clots, and knew it was all over. After that the contractions eased considerably and I was able to get some sleep. Not to mention I was exhausted.

By morning the bleeding had stopped and the cramping lasted for another day, then was also gone completely. This was it for me. I didn't have the prolonged bleeding that most women do or the cramping that lasts for a week. A couple hours of contractions and about a minute of bleeding then that was it.

Emotionally though I feel gutted. I am also still having quite a bit of pregnancy symptoms still but they are going away with each passing day. I do not know if I will ttc again, having this been my third loss in a row, but if I do I'm hoping everything will go well next time and I wish the same for you, that you have a happy and healthy 9 months if you go on to conceive again :hugs:


----------



## JJay

So sorry littlemisscavier it must be terrible to go through this 3 times :( 

I have lost all pregnancy symptoms now and have had mild cramping for the past three days. I also had diarrhea in the night so not sure if that's a sign of anything. 

Not had any spotting or bleeding yet though. 

I so hate this waiting I wish they would have done the d&c straight away for me. 

One of my friends has just had her rainbow baby after three losses in a row. A gorgeous baby girl. I hope you go on to have yours. 

I think getting pregnant again will be good closure for me and I want to try again ASAP. But I guess it's easy to say that when this is my first loss. 

Xxx


----------



## JJay

Good luck today Wish2bmom x


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh lilmiss, I'm so sorry for your losses. To echo JJ, I too have a good friend who had multiple losses (I think 3 as well) and just gave birth to her 2nd baby girl this weekend. I totally understand not wanting to put yourself through this again, though. 3 has got to be gutting, like you said.

thank you for the thoughts, JJ. Unfortunately, no HB this morning. thankfully we knew it was a long shot and have literally had 2 weeks to think about this. Kinda 3 since things weren't looking good from the first u/s. So we're both ok. Everyone at the office is SO sweet - they are all rooting for us so much. 

I just posted in another thread and am thinking about it more - I'm kinda relieved. Since things weren't looking good off the bat, I'd be so concerned throughout this entire pregnancy that there were chromosomal problems or we'd lose it at any time. I'm glad my body made that decision now. I have the D&C tomorrow morning (for real, this time) so we can close this chapter and move to the next one starting maybe by the end of August.

thinking of you too, JJ :hugs: when is your appt?


----------



## mummy3ds

Wish2BMom said:


> oh lilmiss, I'm so sorry for your losses. To echo JJ, I too have a good friend who had multiple losses (I think 3 as well) and just gave birth to her 2nd baby girl this weekend. I totally understand not wanting to put yourself through this again, though. 3 has got to be gutting, like you said.
> 
> thank you for the thoughts, JJ. Unfortunately, no HB this morning. thankfully we knew it was a long shot and have literally had 2 weeks to think about this. Kinda 3 since things weren't looking good from the first u/s. So we're both ok. Everyone at the office is SO sweet - they are all rooting for us so much.
> 
> I just posted in another thread and am thinking about it more - I'm kinda relieved. Since things weren't looking good off the bat, I'd be so concerned throughout this entire pregnancy that there were chromosomal problems or we'd lose it at any time. I'm glad my body made that decision now. I have the D&C tomorrow morning (for real, this time) so we can close this chapter and move to the next one starting maybe by the end of August.
> 
> thinking of you too, JJ :hugs: when is your appt?

Wish Im so sorry to read this, be kind to yourself and look after yourself, the hardest thing I found with the d&c is that physically you feel fine after but mentally is a different thing xxx

Lilmiss Im so sorry for you loss, I have also had 3 on the bounce but we have decided no more for us, so we are trying to come to terms with that too which is hard. Again be kind to yourselves, have time to grieve and talk to each other.

JJ, when are you going back to hospital??

Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## JJay

Thanks for the good wishes guys :) and sorry to hear your news wish2bmom I hope the d&c goes well x

My appointment didn't go well and I'm feeling quite upset. Scan still showed the same which was no surprise so I said I want to book in for ERPC as soon as possible. When I went last week they said I would have the choice but have now said they don't offer surgery if the pregnancy measures less than 25mm which mine does. 

I can either wait a few more weeks to see if it happens naturally or go for medical management. I've chosen the medical management as I really don't want to wait any more but I am scared of the blood and pain :( 

This is sucky


----------



## Wish2BMom

totally sucky. No way around that. I'm so sorry, JJ. huge :hugs: to you.

and thank you, mummy. I'm sure I'll be sad, but I've had about 3 weeks to get used to the idea that this wasn't happening, so I am ok for now.


----------



## JJay

Ok so I was admitted yesterday morning for tablets and given three sets over the course of the day. The first vaginally then orally after that. 

I had strong cramps for a few hours which were quite painful and I was given codeine which helped a bit. I started bleeding lightly but that was it. The pains tailed off into the evening and became very mild. I woke at around 2am with the feeling of 'something there' and went to the bathroom. There was a gush of blood and the feeling of something coming out. After that I felt much better and bleeding has returned to light. 

The nurse checked what has come out and said it was just a piece of placenta and the rest still needs to come out. 

This morning they have reviewed it again and said its quite possible that actually what came out last night was everything - with the pregnancy only measuring around 6 weeks they wouldn't expect to see much. 

They are sending me home but have said if it wasn't the sac I may pass it at home. They will scan again in 1 week to check everything has passed. 

I feel like it's all a bit inconclusive! Have I mis carried yet or not? There wasn't as much blood and stuff as I would have expected. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh JJ, I really hope that was it for you. :hugs: This was my first mc so I haven't been through what you're going through. But I have read a LOT about it - if you didn't pass everything and haven't by next week's scan, they may give you the option of a D&C next week just to clear it all out. Or I'm sure you'll have the option to continue to wait it out. Stay strong - I hope you're done with this so you can start to heal.


----------



## JJay

Thanks wish2bmom I feel so much better today so fingers crossed that's it. I did a hcg test and still a strong line at the moment. 

How did your d&c go? 

X


----------



## Wish2BMom

SO glad you're feeling better today!
The D&C went really well. Light bleeding yesterday but gone as of today. I feel great. I little tiny bit of cramping here and there, not going to physically exert myself until maybe Sunday or Monday (go for a run or something) - I know there's inner healing going on that I can't see and I don't want to get in the way of that. I go in for a blood test next Tues to see where the HCG levels are. I'm sure yours are still very high since things just happened yesterday. Give it a week or two and you should be sliding back down to zero.

So I forget, if you noted it - what are your next steps? Definitely taking time off and healing mind/body/heart, I know.


----------



## JJay

So glad things went well for you and you're feeling good too!

I honestly can't wait to get back to ttc. I'm 38 and DH is 45 so we haven't got time on our side. I am telling myself this is a blip on our journey and statistics say it's more likely to be fine next time than not. 

How about you? X


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

At 6w3d, i passed a sac with a baby in it and it would have been very hard to miss.


----------



## JJay

So maybe I still haven't passed everything? :( I have a scan next Wednesday to check. I did wonder if I should be bleeding more, I'm just spotting really.


----------



## Wish2BMom

If you didn't, I hope it will happen soon. I wish there was an easier way to tell instead of just waiting AGAIN. Just be prepared with a pad over the weekend, wherever you go. Your scan will come quickly and you can confirm.

Since we're in the throes of IVF, we'll start a new cycle as soon as possible. Unfortunately, that's not until Sept, probably. I have to go through a whole normal cycle first, then we can start on the cycle after that, so 2 AFs. We can try naturally in between there, but I'm not going to put a lot of pressure on us for that. We can't wait or take time off either - I'm 39, turning 40 in Dec. DH is 37.

Geez - do you happen to feel bloated or like you've actually GAINED weight over the past couple of days? I stepped on the scale and it jumped 2 lbs from when I was at the docs the other day! I need to step away from the turkey subs, real coffee with sugar, and wine! Ok, maybe just the subs and coffee... ;)


----------



## JJay

I'm with you the waiting is rubbish. Waiting for this to be over, waiting for next cycle etc. I'll have everything crossed for you next time. My sister has been ttc for 3 years and has just started IVF she is going for her first cycle in August. 

My weight is the same! Didn't put on anything the 10 weeks I was pregnant and in the last week I've gained 3.5lb! I am blaming the wine but not ready to cut down yet :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are you doing, JJ? Did you end up having anymore bleeding? I wanted to check in and let you know that I ended up bleeding a bit more over the weekend and passing some clots, so the D&C wasn't an end-all. But I think I might be done now. I read it's normal and just means they missed a bit with the procedure, and when the uterus is contracting back down, that extra tissue is then released from the body. I had some cramping too, it wasn't comfortable! It just felt like AF, though. I seriously looked up 'how long after D&C will I get my period' b/c it felt too much like it, but I knew it was wayyy too early.

haha - I hear you about the wine. My lbs kinda bounced around this weekend but I let myself eat/drink what I wanted. Now it's back to cleaner eating and hopefully signing back up at a gym, at least for a few months. I also picked up some CoQ10 this weekend - can't hurt to roll that into the regimen!

My best wishes to your sister - that's double as long as we've been trying. I don't want to imagine 3 yrs!


----------



## JJay

Hi Wish2BMom I'm glad to hear you're doing well. 

I've had minimal bleeding and a few small clots. My rescan is tomorrow morning so I have everything crossed it's over and I've just been lucky with the bleeding. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Me and OH have just booked a few social things - a day at the races, a couple of nice meals out and a night away. The first is on the 24th July so I've been shopping for fruit, veg etc. and carbs are now banished until the 24th. Not giving up the wine just yet though - I'm hoping I'll have to do that soon enough anyway!

I'm still getting strong BFPs but I suppose it's only been a week. Once they get back to bfn I'm ready to start with the opks!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck this morning! So happy you have all of those fun plans set up. 

I had my first HCG blood test to follow the # back to zero this morning. I'll get a call this afternoon. I'm sure it'll take awhile, so this isn't an exciting phone call to get. So - same with you, once they are back to zero, we can start again. Though I'm really going to try not to pressure it and just have a general sense of when I O and when I should expect AF to arrive. Though i've seen some ladies have wonky cycles after a m/c or D&C, so who knows if I would even know I'm preg! :)


----------



## JJay

Thank you I will let you know how it goes!

Great that you get blood tests, fxed for a good drop for you. Let me know how it goes this afternoon. I won't get a blood test so just reliant on the sticks. 

I've got loads of cheapie opks so once I get a bfn I'll use them to try and track ov. I usually get pretty good signs anyway so hopefully I'll know. I'll give it a few cycles before I start trying to temp. I'm a bit of a poas aholic so quite happy to use my sticks up!

Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! how did your scan go?
I stopped spotting so much yesterday and the clots seem to have ended now. Things just look like the end of AF.
My number was 321, so that's great. I go back again next Thurs for another one, I'm sure if I've dropped thousands in one week, I'll drop to zero by then. I hope this big drop means AF won't take her sweet time getting here.

haha - I am so NOT a poas addict! I can't bear to buy the cheapies so I go for the expensive ones and then I don't want to waste so much $$ so I just don't get them. I was buying the CBA digital OPKs but I stopped once I got a good feel that I O around cd16-18.
I'm sure they will help you pinpoint what may be a confusing cycle, though - go for it!


----------



## JJay

Glad your numbers are looking good! I also have good news scan showed no retained products and normal lining so I've obviously just been lucky with bleeding. They were lovely at hospital and told me to get cracking straight away - no time to waste. The sonographer said don't wait for next AF just go for it now as you are most fertile directly after a miscarriage. She said expect to ovulate between 1 and 4 weeks. The did a pregnancy test which was BFN. I checked on my ICs at home afterwards and it was BFP but much fainter. 

I'm so relieved it's over and feeling positive about trying again. 

I guess our next cycles will be around the same time, it would be lovely to be bump buddies. X


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's wonderful, I'm so glad it's over for you as well and that they took such good care of you.
oh wow, get cracking?? well then, I'll have to follow that same advice! I switched up my prenatals today too - apparently the ones I was on weren't as good as they say they are. There was an interesting article posted by one of the ladies on another thread and it rated all of them on their content and value. Mine had a C rating! Now I have one with an A rating.

bump buddies would be awesome! I hope you get your BFP right off the bat. Mine will probably likely wait until the next round of IVF but I intend on trying anyway. It would certainly be a lot cheaper!


----------



## JJay

Hey there, glad you've got good prenatals now. When will you be able to do your next ivf? I have 2 friends who got pregnant just before their ivf - one on the first round and one on the 2nd so fingers crossed for you in the meantime. 

I got bfn on an IC today so everything feels quite final just waiting for spotting to stop then I'll start with the ovulation tests. 

Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello there! hope you had a great weekend! are those fun plans of yours coming up soon?
oh that's great you got a BFN - get crackin', as they said! So excited for you to get that next + OPK.
My next IVF will be probably in Sept. I have to get AF, then go through a 'normal' cycle, then we can start again. So I technically have 2 chances in between to do this for free. That would be wonderful. Someone on another thread has the theory that if you've had trouble getting pregnant, then get pregnant but lose it, it still kicks some hormonal imbalance that we might have had back into balance and it's a little easier to get pregnant after that. I like that theory so here's hoping!


----------



## JJay

Hey there, sorry I've been awol for ages - lots of fun on nights out and holidays! Hope things are good with you, any news?? 

I have been using Opks since bleeding stopped and no positive yet. No AF either and 37 days since miscarriage started. I feel PMTy rather than like I'm going to Ov so just assuming Ov isn't going to happen until after first AF - I'm hoping I'm not left waiting much longer.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi there! I'm glad you've been having so much fun!! I have too with plenty of plans for the rest of the summer as well. I'll be ready to start nestling into the fall with my new embies! :)
No AF for me yet either, but i'm starting to spot a little, have a pimple on my chin and I think I'm bloated! :haha: so she better come soon or I'm going to get a complex!
yeah, I don't know if I O'ed after the D&C either. That's ok - save my eggs for when they can be used! I don't have many left. :)
I'm hoping we can try au natural this month (maybe save ourselves a few thousand dollars??). But if not, I have a follow-up appointment with my RE on 8/24 to talk next steps. I hope I get AF soon so we can get going.


----------



## JJay

Here's to summer fun :)

AF arrived today and don't think I've ever been so pleased about it! Feels like a fresh start now. Let's both hope that it's true you're more fertile after a miscarriage. 

I usually ov day 19-21 so a couple of weeks to chill now before we start going for it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AF came for me last Friday, so i'm on cd4 now. I don't usually O until cd16, 17 or 18 so I have a couple of weeks as well! I'm reeeeallllly hoping that we're more fertile now and we can catch that egg this month! :)

good luck and keep me updated!


----------



## joo

Jjay - did they scan you internally when they were checking after your d&c?

I am already bleeding and cramping like a period. i'm booked for mine tomorrow but i'm scared they won't do it if things have already started naturally.


----------



## JJay

Hi Joo sorry for your loss. I didn't have a d&c - I was only offered medical management so had the tablets in hospital. I only had internal scans at the first 2 scans (private scan followed the following day by hospital scan) after that the two follow up scans were just normal tummy scans. 

The internal scans were ok anyway not too too uncomfortable and pretty quick. 

I am not sure what they will do if you are already bleeding but in my experience the miscarriage, pain and bleeding weren't as bad as I was expecting. 

J x


----------



## joo

Sorry JJay, I totally misread the thread - I was having a complete tunnel vision moment :( 

I'd had a speculum examination at the doctors followed by an internal scan at the hospital on Monday, it was only slightly uncomfortable. However with the blood tests, bleeding and knowing what they do at the procedure I was just so fed up of the poking and prodding and wanted to avoid the invasiveness of yet more internal scans. It all went fine and I'd only lost small clots prior to the procedure . Thank you your post really reassured me :)

It sucks we all had to go through this in one way or another. I hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi JJ! how's it going? I just wanted to check in with you to see how this cycle is going. I think you should be O'ing soon, right? so exciting to be starting a fresh new chance.
I think I o'ed last weekend but I haven't really had any post-O feelings, so who knows. I met with the RE this past Monday to put the plan in place for IVF cycle 2, so that will start when I get AF next, which should be next Friday or so. Can't wait!!!

I hope you're having a wonderful wrap up to your summer!


----------



## JJay

Hi there! Had a lovely summer thanks :) I had my first positive opk yesterday. Feels like a long time coming so I'm guessing ov today. DH been away with work all week and home last night so we BD last night and tonight. Fingers crossed but just pleased it seems I'm back to normal. 

Fxed for you too - you never know you might not need the next ivf. Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

cd1 today so we're off and running with cycle 2. I'll keep you posted, if you want. Good luck to you - I hope you caught that egg this weekend!


----------



## JJay

Sorry you're out this month. Are you starting IVF again now? Please do keep me posted. 

I'm 5dpo so a few more days before I can test. Thanks for the good wishes x


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's ok - it was expected. I think I O'ed (if I O'ed) really early so there was no luck this month! Not that we really tried, I think we've just chalked it up to IVF. So yep - starting cycle 2 now. Just took my first BCP last night, I'll take that until 9/14. Then we start the stims a few days later. Hopefully retrieval by the very end of the month and transfer at the beginning of Oct!
Good luck to you!! let me know when you test!!


----------



## JJay

Hey there,hope it's going ok and the hormones aren't getting to you. BFN for me and AF arrived yesterday so I guess being more fertile after a miscarriage didn't work for me. On to a fresh new cycle! X


----------



## Wish2BMom

hiya! oh man, I'm sorry you got a BFN. But yes, new hopes for a new cycle. We'll get there!
No hormones just yet, I'm on about a week and a half of BCP first, then I'll start the injections late next week. I can't wait, honestly. Though a close BNB bud just lost hers at 10 wks - just keeps reminding me of how delicate this whole thing is. It makes me so sad, and I'm heartbroken for her. :(


----------



## JJay

That's so sad :( especially after IVF. How are your injections going? My sis has finished here today and egg retrieval on Thursday so I have everything crossed. I hope you're finding it ok, I know from friends how tough it is. 

No news here my cycles don't seem 100% back to normal, looks like I ov a couple of days late this month which is annoying as DH away, in with a slight chance but looks like it will be on to next month. A bit grumpy as its my birthday on Friday...another year older! 

Sending you baby dust x


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi JJay! so happy to hear from you. Good luck and positive thoughts to your sister! 
I'm sorry about your cycles - I wish this was easier to get back into. I, too, am having issues this cycle - I'm not responding the same way I did in cycle 1 to the meds. This time, I only have one follicle that is maturing and it's going at a snail's pace. I've been injecting for almost 2 weeks now. We'll most likely cancel it at the end of this week. It's so frustrating - just money down the tubes. I don't know when we will be able to try again. I'm sure I'll have to get these meds out of my system first, then start over. But we're full pay out of pocket for meds now and even with discounts, they can still run from 3-6k. We just don't have that sitting around, ya know?

Happy birthday on Friday! I feel you - I'll be 40 in Dec. :(


----------



## JJay

:dust:Thanks Wish2mom :) you have such a positive outlook. Sorry about the sucky results for you this cycle, did they say why they think only one follicle matured? Could it be the miscarriage? Will they scan again or will you be onto next cycle? 

It's crazy expensive- we are lucky here that we get 1-3 cycles free depending on location. My sister will get 3 if she wants but had reacted badly to the injections and had a horrible time. I'm not sure what she'll decide if not successful this time. She has egg retrieval tomorrow so I have everything crossed for her. 

Thinking of you too and hoping you get some good news soon.

:flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi there!
well things turned around a little for us - since we just have the one follicle and my lining looks great, we're going to try for IUI this time. it's 100% covered since we've already hit our out of pocket max for the year, so why not! rather than waste the cycle, why not try to make something of it. So I should be triggering tonight or tomorrow and we'll do the turkey baster on Sunday or monday! :) i'm excited, but trying not to get my hopes up b/c DH's sperm isn't super fabulous. But you never know!!

how did your sister's retrieval go? I'm sorry she had a tough time with the meds. They get pretty bad.
No, the doc can't really say why I didn't respond as well this time - she just said that maybe the eggs that were lined up for this month weren't as plentiful - it happens. if we need to do IVF again, she's going to go with a different protocol. She already has the plan in place. Hopefully we don't need it!

:dust: to you too! have a great weekend!


----------



## JJay

Very excited for you! It only takes one to get the egg so fingers crossed. :) be nice not to have to do the IVF. 

My sisters retrieval went well. They got 7 and 5 are fertilised. She will have the best one or two put back on Tuesday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you! Yeah, it was really nice to not have to do the IVF. Just walk into a room and it's like a pap. No bells and whistles haha
And they actually said that DH's sperm looked great!! So my fingers are so crossed that one of his is interested in burrowing into my egg right now!


----------



## JJay

V exciting! Sending lots of lucky thoughts and baby dust! How long before you'll know?

My sis had her embryo transfer today so hoping I'll get double good news this month!

I am on to next month. 9dpo today and bfn - I always get super early results as my lp is so short so I'm just waiting for af in 2-3 days. I'm going to try extra hard next month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey - you never know! you could have a later implanter and not see results for another couple of days!

my beta is on 10/19. I started Crinone this morning so let the sore boobs begin!

Good luck to your sister! And if this month doesn't happen for you (I still HOH until AF shows!!), then EXTRA good luck to you next month!! keep me posted!


----------



## JJay

Hey there, any news???? I have everything crossed you are the lucky one this month. 

AF for me and no luck for my sister xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

boooo for both of you! I'm so sorry. What's her next plan? What's your next plan? How long have you been trying again, I forgot (unless you hadn't specifically said)?

I'm currently on 11dpiui and getting really antsy!! no real symptoms to speak of except just feeling 'off' sometimes and I'm having some really watery CM. I thought it might be from the Crinone gel inserts but I don't think so. I need those for progesterone in the TWW and they can also make AF late, so I haven't gotten AF yet. I usually get AF either 10-11dpo. But my boobs are fine, only a little tiny bit of cramping every now and then. So we'll see. I go in on Monday for my beta!! I am just wishing to anyone that will listen that it's a BFP!


----------



## JJay

Oh wow! That all sounds exciting!! Especially as you usually have AF by now. Are you going to test or wait until Monday?! I wouldn't be able to help myself :) I have everything crossed for you. 

I have been trying for around 2 years although some months more than others! Then mmc in June. We are going to give it until the end of the year so 3 more try's then move on after that. I am feeling positive though! 

My sis got two frozen embryos so will try again in 6 weeks. 

Have a lovely weekend and hope those bbs start hurting ;) x


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy weekend to you too!


----------



## JJay

Any news??!! &#55356;&#57152;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh crap, sorry - yeah, no - BFN. I started spotting on Sunday and AF came full on Monday right after my blood test. Got the call that afternoon to confirm it's a negative but it was actually ok b/c I already knew on Sunday. BUT - we're starting right in on my next IVF cycle with a new protocol and everything. And I was able to learn what my body feels like on Crinone (progesterone during the LP) when it's a negative compared to the positive I had in the first cycle, so that's very handy to know.

How are you doing?


----------



## JJay

Sorry :( this has it been a lucky month! No news here I will ov in the next week and we have booked a few days holiday sun-wed so hopefully good timing. 

How will the timing of your IVF work? I know your 40th is coming soon - do you have plans? Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ooooh exciting!! Good luck! are you using OPKs or temping or anything?

so the timing of my IVF cycle is interesting. I think if things go by the book and everything works as it should, we'd be transferring on Thanksgiving day. That's a BIG day for us here and I'm hosting around 15 of my family members, so that would be hard and stressful!! And I may have to start my shots when I'm visiting my folks in NC, and they don't know I'm doing IVF yet. My shots need to be refrigerated, so that's another puzzle I have to figure out. But I'm going to call my RE office to see if things can be pushed out by a day and I hope that covers both situations.

and yep - trying to figure out my bday plans now. It's kinda funny - I am not sure I want to do anything. I mean, I do, but I don't like being the center of attention or the reason that people are out spending a lot of money on dinner or something. So I'm trying to figure out a good in-between thing. And I will be in my TWW then too, so I can't drink, so I want to have something laid back.

have a great time on your mini-holiday! what are you guys doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi JJ - just checking in! hope all is well - did you have fun on your holiday? I imagine you got in all the right BD'ing and you should be in your TWW by about now, right?
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JJay

Hi Wish2bmom. I just got what I think is a faint bfp so looks like the holiday might have worked. I'll see if it's darker tomorrow. Hope you get good look too - when will you know? It would be lovely to have you as a bump buddy X


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg that's fantastic!! Did it end up a for-real BFP?!?! I realize I'm late to the party here - I was visiting my family in North Carolina for a long weekend. OMG!!!

I'm doing fine - started my stims last week but i messed up the protocol so we had to 'call an audible' as they say in football. But I went for my first check this morning and I have 5 follicles already! That's 4 more than last month, so something is working! I'm glad I didn't screw things up completely. I was so mad at myself last week!


----------



## JJay

Hey there! Yes it's turned into a proper bfp! I'm excited and also terrified something will go wrong - I'm doing a couple of tests a day to make myself feel better by watching the lines get darker. 

I hope you had a good break - it sounds like things are going well :) when will they be able to do the retrieval? I hope all of the hormones aren't making you feel too bad X


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's so awesome!!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

I think we'll do the retrieval in about a week, maybe next Tues? I go in tomorrow for another scan to see how things are going. Then prob another on Sat, then maybe daily until they are mature enough to trigger. Then retrieval 36 hrs later. I actually had to cancel a business trip b/c I will have to stick around here for that.

The meds are only making me SUPER sleepy early in the evening and a slight headache throughout the day. But it could be way worse, so I'm fine!


----------



## JJay

Glad you're coping well with the meds - it's exciting to think you could get an early December bfp. That would be a great Christmas present. I have everything crossed for you X


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much! I'll keep you posted. Scan this morning still showed just the 5 and only one grew to measurable (11), so we'll see....


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey there! checking in - how are things going? do you have any tests or scans coming up?
My 5 follicles are all going well now - I'll trigger either tonight or tomorrow. they are measuring at 19, 18, 17, 17 and 14 now. I hope that last one plumps up over the next couple of days so they don't have just 4 to pluck eggs from. And I hope all of them have eggs in them. And I hope all of them fertilize well! and I hope, and hope, and hope! :)


----------



## JJay

Hi There, exciting I'm glad I checked in! I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow, I hope they get 4-5 good eggs for you and that the procedure is ok. 

I'm fine here just nervous after last time, that 12 week 'safeish' zone seems a long way off. I have an early scan booked on the 30th when I'll be around 7 weeks to check all is as it should be.


----------



## JJay

Hey there, I'm just wondering how the retrieval went? I hope it was ok and you got some good eggs. Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! eh - not as successful as we'd hoped but we got 3 eggs, only one fertilized. Going in this morning for the transfer back already b/c given that it's just one, they don't want to roll the dice and see how long it lasts. They want it back in mum as quickly as possible. So FX'ed for the one embie!


----------



## JJay

Hi there, you must have had the transfer now? Fingers crossed that little embie is burying in and getting nice and cosy. I guess you're in for a long week waiting now. Are you up to anything nice this weekend to help pass the time? I think you said you've got thanksgiving plans? 

I'm having a quiet time of it at the moment which suits me fine as I'm pretty tired. We've got a really busy December coming up too so I'm trying to get organised for Christmas


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello friend!
yep, the transfer was yesterday - easy peasy. I go for my beta on 12/7 - my 40th birthday! sheesh! the nurse almost fell over when I told her that. :)
yes, we have thanksgiving plans and we host my family, so we'll have 13 people here, big turkey, lots and lots of other food. Should be fun! The weather is going to cooperate as well - last year we had a huge snowstorm and were without power from Wed to Saturday!

I'm glad you're taking it easy right now. How are you feeling besides tired? When do you have your first scan? I know they don't do them as often as they do here (especially with IVF).


----------



## JJay

Wow such a coincidence it's fallen on your 40th. Let's hope for an amazing present for you. Will you test first or just wait for your beta reading? 

I'm glad you've got a lovely and busy weekend coming up - cooking for 13 will certainly take your mind off the waiting. 

I'm feeling ok, I wish I felt worse really then I wouldn't worry as much! I have a scan booked for Monday morning which can't come quick enough. 

Happy thanksgiving X


----------



## Wish2BMom

You are still early - so many ladies say that they didn't feel a thing until 6-7 weeks. Good luck at the scan! Please let me know how it goes!
Oh and I won't test early. DH was with me when the RE said not to bc it could be a false positive. So if that were the case and he was crushed and it was bc of me and early testing, I couldn't forgive myself!!


----------



## JJay

Hi there, how was your thanksgiving dinner? And how are you feeling? I hope your little embie is sticking nicely. I will be counting down to the 7th with you! 

I had my scan yesterday and it was worrying. They took ages to find anything and then said the max size was 6 weeks, when I should be 6+4 - 7+1. I'm so worried after last time. I can't get a rescan on the nhs until 12 weeks now so I've booked a private scan for Friday to see if there is any change. The private scans also use better equipment so they will hopefully be able to see a bit more and know if there is a problem. 

X


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi! 

oh no - try not to worry. Is it possible you ovulated a day or two later than you thought? Good luck at the scan on Friday. please keep me posted!!

things are fine over here - I am getting lots of little waves of fuzziness/lightheadedness so I'm hoping that's good. I also have little twinges on my lower lefthand side, which is where the stuck the little one, so I'm hoping that's it that I feel snuggling in. Quite feasibly, it could have stopped developing the day after it was put back in too, so who knows. 

I'm at a super stressful client business trip right now and I can't even have a glass of wine! AHH!! hahaha

good luck friday - FX'ed for you that the better equipment can get a better, more positive measurement.


----------



## JJay

Hey there I just noticed on the December thread you got a bfn, I'm so sorry and sending you a huge hug. Be kind to yourself and drink lots of wine. Thinking of you X


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much - yeah, another this morning too. The RE office said not to be discouraged if I saw a negative this weekend before my beta tomorrow but I'm pretty sure it'll be the same result. 
I had a bday party out at a new bar last night - it was good to be able to drink :)


----------



## JJay

I will keep my fingers crossed for you anyway, you never know. Have a lovely birthday tomorrow. Next year will be your year X


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much, JJ!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi JJ! how are you doing? I wanted to check in to see how things were going with you and the LO. How far along are you now?

things here are fine - we have a follow-up appt with the RE on Monday to plan our next steps. We're going to go with our frozen embie next, so I have to wait for my next cycle, which should be around the first week of Jan, I think. Then I guess 2 weeks after that we'll transfer? I haven't done an FET (frozen embryo transfer) before, so I don't know if I'll need to take meds to prep my uterus for the transfer or what. I really hope not!
Speaking of IVF - how's your sister doing? any luck there yet?

anyway - I hope you have a wonderful holiday season!!


----------



## JJay

Hi there Happy Christmas!

Things are good here, I'm 11 weeks now, I've had 3 scans and all looks good. I'm just waiting for my NIPT results so fingers crossed all is ok then we will announce. 

I'm glad to here you can get straight on to another cycle in January with your FET. My sister is also waiting for a FET but the centre here is closed in January so it will be February before she can do it. I don't think she needs to take meds just regular scans to confirm ovulation then they just put it in I think. 

Good luck x


----------

